# Augie got his NAP!!!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie got his NAP this weekend in 3 trials with 3 first place clean runs!!!
Icing on the cake is that he got his title at a Golden Retriever Club agility trial.

I'm so proud of Augie for conquering his arch-nemesis the teeter.

I never thought we'd be able to enter Standard because of the teeter issues, and would have just been happy to Q. To have him do so well is awesome!!!
:artydudearty:arty2::headbang2:greenboun:banana::jamming:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You have done wonders with Augie. You have a lot to be proud of!
I just have to ask since I am new at this game...what is a NAP?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! You have done wonders with Augie. You have a lot to be proud of!
> I just have to ask since I am new at this game...what is a NAP?


Thank you so much!

NAP is Novice Agility Preferred. He jumps at a lower jump height in preferred.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!! proud of you guys for sticking with it with the teeter!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  That is so awesome!! Huge congratulations.

Sometimes the titles that seemed out of reach but were patiently worked on are the very best!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! You guys are doing terrific!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! That is spectacular. Look out Open class, here comes Augie!


----------

